# Valuation assistance please.



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I have been asked to "broker" the sale of a MX Leader.

Details I know (or think I know) as of now:

1.) 53 C to C ST
2.) 53 C to C TT
3.) 90's frame & Fork
4.) less than 500 miles on it.
5.) Paint is pristine...I couldn't find and chips or scratches.
6.) Full DA 9 kit
7.) Mavic CPX 30 wheels.

I will have pictures tomorrow. Paint is unique. I've never seen another.

He wants to know how much it is worth.

Any ideas?

Len


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll give you $250 right now  

Damn, too small.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I better TMB's offer at $285


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

You guys are a big help.

I'm trying to talk this guy into selling....cause i know so many Merckx lovers are looking for this bike.......but i also want to be straight up with him about value.

So what say you?

Len


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Just*



Len J said:


> You guys are a big help.
> 
> I'm trying to talk this guy into selling....cause i know so many Merckx lovers are looking for this bike.......but i also want to be straight up with him about value.
> 
> ...



from watching the sales on Ebay, I would say between 1200 and 1500.....depending on who wants it...and if it's that pristine, probably closer to 1500 would be my guess...:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

I was going to narrow it down a little more in the range of $1350 to 1500.

* Of course this estimate is provided only since the bike is clearly too small for me. Otherwise it would be $350.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

What kind of condition is the gruppo? Are the wheels new too? What other components are on the bike that might add value (bars, stem, saddles, post, etc.)?

I'd echo the previous comments on value, with the exception that the condition of the gruppo/parts is going to dicate if it's a $1200-1300 bike or a $1500+ bike. 

Would love to see pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*The Group......*



kjmunc said:


> What kind of condition is the gruppo? Are the wheels new too? What other components are on the bike that might add value (bars, stem, saddles, post, etc.)?
> 
> I'd echo the previous comments on value, with the exception that the condition of the gruppo/parts is going to dicate if it's a $1200-1300 bike or a $1500+ bike.
> 
> Would love to see pics when you get a chance.


& wheels were put on the bike when it was purchased.

I'll post pictures when I get them....& take some more over the weekend.

Len


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

thank goodness its not my size..Oh wait, i already have one...thank goodness its not my size anyway, (Phys thinks I am an addict)

b21


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Len J said:


> & wheels were put on the bike when it was purchased.
> 
> I'll post pictures when I get them....& take some more over the weekend.
> 
> Len


Just from my observations on eBay the last few 9spd DA groups have gone for $400+, the wheelset would bring about $200, and the frame would fetch between $600-$1000. I would say a completely built rig should go for $1200-$1500. 

You said the paint is unique.... but is it pretty?? A metallic gold flake with orange decals may be unique, but certainly wouldn't bring a premium..... NOW say a pearl white frame with red decals, that would be pretty...and much more desirable.


----------

